# Canon SX50 HS Digital Camera



## Douggy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi All

Am considering purchasing the above camera. Can anyone tell me if you can take panorama pictures with this camera. I have been looking for an answer and cannot find one


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 23, 2013)

Douggy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am considering purchasing the above camera. Can anyone tell me if you can take panorama pictures with this camera. I have been looking for an answer and cannot find one




The SX50 does not do in camera panoramic pictures.  It is possible to use software to do this on your computer however the camera itself lacks this particular function.


----------



## Douggy (Nov 23, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Douggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...



Thank you


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 23, 2013)

Douggy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Douggy said:
> ...



No problem at all.  I owned an SX50 for a while, it's not a bad little camera.  If your looking for something that will do in camera panoramic you might want to take a look at the Panasonic FZ-200.


----------

